# Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré en une seule partition.



## Professeur (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour à tous !


j'essaie d’installer une partition bootcamp qui devra contenir Windows 7. En allant dans "Assistance bootcamp" ce message apparait "Le disque de démarrage ne peut être ni partitionné, ni restauré dans une seule partition." puis "Le disque de démarrage doit être formaté en un seul volume Mac OS étendu (journalisé) ou avoir déjà été partitionné par Assistant Boot Camp pour l’installation de Windows." Comment résoudre ce problème?

Merci pour votre lecture, et merci d'avance si quelqu'un à la solution.

ps: macbook 2008
voila message sur terminal:

```
dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS HERVE                   199.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS AUBRY                   39.6 GB    disk0s4
/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.5 GB    disk1
   1:             Windows_FAT_32 STORE N GO              15.5 GB    disk1s1
```
Cordialement,


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Professeur
*
Voici ton disque interne -->

```
/dev/disk0 (internal):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                         240.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS HERVE                   199.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 GB   disk0s3
   4:                  Apple_HFS AUBRY                   39.6 GB    disk0s4
```


le volume de démarrage est *HERVE* et il est flanqué de 2 partitions auxiliaires : *EFI* (partition du programme interne) & *Recovery HD* (partition de secours). Ces 2 partitions auxiliaires ne sont pas considérées comme un partitionnement "vrai" du disque à cause de leur type spécial : *EFI* ou *Apple_Boot* > la seule  "véritable" partition --> étant celle du volume *HERVE* de type *Apple_HFS*.

mais en rang n°*4* --> il y a une seconde partition de type *Apple_HFS* : celle du volume *AUBRY* de *39 Go*. C'est l'existence de cette seule partition n°*4* qui bloque l'Assistant BOOTCAMP. Si tu veux installer Windows > il faut que tu sacrifies la partition *AUBRY* (après avoir sauvegardé ses données). C'est une alternative : soit tu gardes *AUBRY* => et alors pas de partition *BOOTCAMP* possible > soit tu optes pour la possibilité d'une partition *BOOTCAMP* => et alors tu dois supprimer la partition *AUBRY* & récupérer son espace à la partition *HERVE* (la partition intercalaire *Recovery HD* ayant la faculté d'être déplacée sur les blocs pour permettre cette opération).


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2019)

Pour information, si tu récupères la partition que mentionne notre ami macomaniac en réponse #2, pour l'utiliser pour en faire l'installation d'une version de Windows 7, tu vas avoir un gros problème qui est celui de la taille. Ton disque dur étant rempli à 200 Go, il ne reste plus que 40 Go et il te sera impossible d'utiliser ta version d'OS X dont on ne connait rien.

De plus, dans ce vieux MBP de 2008, il te faudra impérativement utiliser un DVD original ou une copie bootable de Windows 7.


----------



## Professeur (5 Mars 2019)

merci de vos réponses.

j'ai supprimé disks04 et allégé mon disque dur.


----------



## Professeur (5 Mars 2019)

bonjour

étape suivant et nouveau problème ( je suis un peu débutant/incompétent):
j'ai tenté de réaliser une clé bootable avec windows 7 en utilisant unetbootin
mais Boot Camp ne la repère pas
un conseil?


----------



## Locke (5 Mars 2019)

Professeur a dit:


> étape suivant et nouveau problème ( je suis un peu débutant/incompétent):
> j'ai tenté de réaliser une clé bootable avec windows 7 en utilisant unetbootin
> mais Boot Camp ne la repère pas
> un conseil?


Tu ne pourras pas utiliser une clé USB bootable, relis la fin de ma réponse #3. Il te faudra donc utiliser impérativement un DVD original ou une copie gravée depuis un vrai PC et tu n'auras aucune autre alternative.


----------



## Professeur (5 Mars 2019)

Zut je suis coincé mais merci pour votre aide.


----------

